
When you spot the horrible spaghetti code while watching a movie - mtkocak
https://imgur.com/a/Fc8AZgi
======
gus_massa
It looks like horrible structured code, not horrible spaghetti code, I can
spot a few if blocks.

It's php code with a few SQL commands, probably autogenerated. (Autogenerated
code is usually not nice.)

------
mtkocak
At least they have the real code and terminal on the screens instead of
beeping 3D shit.

